# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Verminderd seksueel verlangen

## Onderzoek

Beste vrouwen,

Aan de Universiteit Utrecht loopt op dit moment een onderzoek naar de effectiviteit van een anonieme online behandeling voor vrouwen met verminderd seksueel verlangen. 

Voor dit onderzoek zijn we op zoek naar vrouwen die last hebben van verminderd seksueel verlangen en hier verandering in willen brengen.

Heeft u interesse? Mail dan naar onderstaand e-mailadres en wij nemen zo snel mogelijk contact met u op!


E-mail: [email protected]

----------

